# Marcum showdown, vexilar fl 8, or x67c lowrance.



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

I own both a fl-20 and a x67c. No doubt both will and have caught fish. The 67 no doubt tells you way more info about the fish you are catching. You can see how they respond to the bait, were they came from, where they went, and how aggressive they are. The vex is easy turn it on and fish. However I enjoy the 67 more. I use a 60" custom rod and have no problem seeing the screen and jig at the same time. The only thing I do not like about the 67 is the fabric case and the mounting platform.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I never had any of these things. Last year I bought the Genz Pack FL 18 I used it last winter and am using it this year. I really like it, it's easy to see and use. I never seen the other ones in use, but I would have trouble seeing the X 67.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

easton_archer said:


> I own both a fl-20 and a x67c. No doubt both will and have caught fish. The 67 no doubt tells you way more info about the fish you are catching. You can see how they respond to the bait, were they came from, where they went, and how aggressive they are. The vex is easy turn it on and fish. However I enjoy the 67 more. I use a 60" custom rod and have no problem seeing the screen and jig at the same time. The only thing I do not like about the 67 is the fabric case and the mounting platform.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just bought mine this year and fooling around with it at home. What settings do you suggest for first time out?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Crappie 1 said:


> I never had any of these things. Last year I bought the Genz Pack FL 18 I used it last winter and am using it this year. I really like it, it's easy to see and use. I never seen the other ones in use, but I would have trouble seeing the X 67.


Why would you have trouble seeing the X67c?


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

So is Franks selling an old model x67? Reason being on Lowrance website it shows the icemachine with a different, much nicer case than the one at franks?


----------



## Mr. Krueger (Dec 29, 2010)

Franks has the new model with the lowrance ice bag. Plus it comes with a float, instead of the arm.
I just can't figure out what this extra wing-nut and rubber cord is for...


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

rubber cord is to (if you want) thru the ducer and just hang it in the ice and use the cleats to hold it


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

so the one at Franks looks like this?
http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/IceMachine-Portable-Fishfinders/X67C-IceMachine/


----------



## Mr. Krueger (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell yea buddy. Got mine at the fishin expo for like 240 something out the door.

Well the thing came with a float to throw it in the water...no cleats...I'm figuring it's just a extra part from when they didn't come with floats and instead came with an arm?

Ahhh, the rubber cord is to run thru the transducer when it cam with the arm I bet.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

nice I got an older fl-8, but I'm thinking I may have to try an x67

Thanks


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

x67 is da sheetz imo.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

At the $250 or less price point you aren't going to find a unit with the features of the x67c.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I ordered the x67 from franks. I will have to compare it to my fl-8. Guy there said he will ship it out tomorrow. Does anyone know how long they take on shipping? I'm in Portland, roughly 90 miles away.


----------



## JohnRambo (Oct 24, 2007)

The X67 is a great unit for the price. I has multi features, display modes, and is as accurates as the marcums. If you pair this unit with GPS it is a combination that will keep you in the fish all winter long. 

I have had no problems with my unit. When I purchased mined, Cabelas had the best deal and was in stock. If I was you look at your local bait shop to see if they could order in.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

Save your money....wait till next year, my guess most fishing is gonna be done in water shallow enough to see em exept at dark.......(man i hope i dont get yelled at for that , never fails on a fish finder thread):yikes::yikes:


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

ih772 said:


> Why would you have trouble seeing the X67c?


 Probably because I wear glasses and my eye site isn't what it used to be. I have a Garmin 76 CSx on my quad, and I have trouble seeing that sometimes.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

bumpin01 said:


> Well I ordered the x67 from franks. I will have to compare it to my fl-8. Guy there said he will ship it out tomorrow. Does anyone know how long they take on shipping? I'm in Portland, roughly 90 miles away.


I ordered mine from Frank's last season and got it the day after they shipped it.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Crappie 1 said:


> Probably because I wear glasses and my eye site isn't what it used to be. I have a Garmin 76 CSx on my quad, and I have trouble seeing that sometimes.


The info on the screen on a Garmin 76 is way smaller than the info on the screen on an X67c, so is the display info on the vex. The info on the vex is about the size of a thumbnail. I wear glasses/contacts and its way easier to see the X67 than it was my old vexilar FL-18.


----------



## Ryderr (Jul 22, 2010)

swansonblake said:


> Which would you buy or do you own. There all pretty close on price. Any tips. Thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


None of em! Look at the marcum vx1. Showdown is hard to use and see. FL8 doesnt compare to the vx1. The x67 might be a good choice, I dont have any experience with them, but I have heard good things...with that being said check out the VX1. It has a zoom feature which isnt something you can get on vexilars until you get to their FL18 which is a lot more expensive. Reeds Sporting Goods had the vx1 for $299.99


----------



## perchkilla (Oct 11, 2010)

Showdown is hard to use? It's the easiest out of all of them.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

perchkilla said:


> Showdown is hard to use? It's the easiest out of all of them.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Exactly


----------

